# Casian fish fry



## 73saint (Jun 17, 2020)

Or cajun-Asian... That’s what I’m calling it anyway.  This Asian-inspired fish fry we had tonight was certainly different from the norm.  Some may even turn their noses up (I can think of several family members that would scoff), but we enjoyed this dinner so much, I had to share!
What started the whole idea was my looking through the fridge while the fish was thawing, looking for something to go along with this fresh caught bass my dad gave me.  He is 77, retired, and gets to fish a private farm pond several days a week, just waiting for deer season.  All while I work my butt off to save $$ so I can afford to hunt with him all fall!!  But I digress.
I ran across a half rack of spare ribs I smoked over the weekend, and some shredded cabbage.  Not sure why but I was immediately inspired.  I wanted to make an Asian slaw to go along with the fried fish.   Kinda thought fish tacos at that point but something about those ribs....
Regardless, I began to debone the ribs, and it hit me, rib egg rolls.  Now I know, it doesn’t necessarily go with fish, but we rarely fry, and I had been wanting to try making egg rolls.  The cabbage I was making slaw with would be a wonderful addition, so things started falling together from there. I got all the meat shredded, and pulsed it in my ninja.  That alone tasted so good.  The were smoky sauced ribs.  So, sweet savory and smoky.






the texture and taste was delicious, could have done many things with this meat.   But I added some shredded cabbage, green onion, horseradish aioli, and a couple Asian inspired sauces I have in the house (zea Thai chili and and Asian bbq sauce I bought online, Bachans) and some toasted sesame seeds.  It was delish on its own




















I added a slice of grueyere cheese to 4 of them, and 4 were left plain. Everything was ready for the fryer.   Now to make the slaw and sauce for the egg rolls.   I was out of green onion at this point so i just added red onion to the cabbage, the same sauce that I put in my egg roll mix along with some minced peanuts, and fresh cilantro.  The combination was a hit!   Sweet, salty, crunchy. Very different but excellent as well. The peanuts mixed well with the aioli to make really nice sauce that went well with everything. 
My sauce was a little different.  I used the same base ingredients, but I added fish sauce, oyster sauce, red chili paste and Peanut butter.  Just a dash of the fish and oyster gave it a nice salty balance, and the chili’s gave the heat I wanted.   Now to the grease.
I fired up my cast iron pot with peanut oil and got the grease up to 350. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






All ready for the egg rolls!  I forgot to take a pic while they were in the grease, I had my hands full.





they sure look good!















My plated pic  Certainly a different way to enjoy an old staple.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 17, 2020)

Great write up! Looks good!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2020)

Those egg rolls look mighty appetizing to me saint.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (Jun 18, 2020)

Those egg rolls look and sound delicious Saint. Nice job on using what you have to make them. Very creative.

Like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 18, 2020)

Awesome egg rolls (where's mine) nice looking finish on that plate.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 18, 2020)

Interesting, creative, different, and super tasty I'd bet. Way to put together something that's just a very unique meal and congrats on the ride. Great looking meal for sure!!

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 18, 2020)

Good stuff! Egg rolls look great and I love fish!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice job bud. Eggrolls look amazing. Love fried bass


----------



## 73saint (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone!  I appreciate the kind words and of course the carousel ride is always nice!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 18, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice job bud. Eggrolls look amazing. Love fried bass


You and me both TN!  I love speckled trout, but bass may be my favorite.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 18, 2020)

That looks awesome! I love egg rolls that are different from the norm. I'd eat a plate of those no doubt! Very nice job!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 18, 2020)

Damn Saint, great job on the egg rolls, the bass and slaw are nice also.

BIG LIKE!

Congrats on the ride also!

John


----------



## tander28 (Jun 18, 2020)

Looks outstanding! Always cool to see something different, this qualifies!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 18, 2020)

Saint that is one hell of a meal man! Really like to flavors and ingredients you added together those egg rolls are money! Congrats on the well deserved carousel ride.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 18, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> That looks awesome! I love egg rolls that are different from the norm. I'd eat a plate of those no doubt! Very nice job!


Thanks Sowsage!  I even ate one cold, this morning.  Still delicious!


tander28 said:


> Looks outstanding! Always cool to see something different, this qualifies!


Thanks Tander, I appreciate that.  The older I get the more I enjoy different flavor profiles.  It’s kinda cool. 


Smokin' in AZ said:


> Damn Saint, great job on the egg rolls, the bass and slaw are nice also.
> 
> BIG LIKE!
> 
> ...


Thanks John!


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Saint that is one hell of a meal man! Really like to flavors and ingredients you added together those egg rolls are money! Congrats on the well deserved carousel ride.


Thanks!  You know, that’s another great benefit to this site.  Here is a meal we just sort of threw together.  Had I not taken the time to make a thread, it would’ve never been repeated (or improved upon). Love having the SMF as a constant learning tool, as well as a reference for old stand-by recipes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2020)

Mmmmmm.... More Bear Bait !!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Jun 18, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Mmmmmm.... More Bear Bait !!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 18, 2020)

Mighty fine meal.  I love experimenting with multi cultural flavors.
Try bacon crumbles in the egg roll next time.  I didn't think it would go, but my buddy proved me wrong.
Shore Lunch Cajun is my favorite batter.  Great on fish, even better on venison nuggets.


----------

